# Poll: What Do You Feed?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you really feed your dog(s)?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I feed PMR and love it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

PMR FTW :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> PMR FTW :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Ditto:clap2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

PMR all the way!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I think your choices are flawed. I feed (by your definition) "home made raw".

PMR Or PreyModelRaw is how I would describe it though.

I don't think you can lump all of the "types" of "raw" into one category though. I feel what we feed is FAR superior to "BARF"

The results are going to be skewed by lumping various feeding styles into one blanket choice....

Did I mention that I feed PMR? :wink:


----------



## Sarah_42 (Feb 27, 2011)

PMR baby! Woot!! :biggrin1:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Pre-made raw (with occasional RMBs) . Not the best, I know, but it's been the best I could do with so little freezer space. I'm hopefully switching to PMR soon, though (the next time I go grocery shopping!).


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Know I'm in the minority here, but I feed BARF.  I have no problem with PMR, its just not what I do.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

swolek said:


> Pre-made raw (with occasional RMBs) . Not the best, I know, but it's been the best I could do with so little freezer space. I'm hopefully switching to PMR soon, though (the next time I go grocery shopping!).


 Yea and your wallet will thank the heck out of ya. Pre made can get expen$ive.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

PMR from day one, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Yea and your wallet will thank the heck out of ya. Pre made can get expen$ive.


Yeah, I was calculating costs and I'm amazed at how cheap it will be...even compared to when I fed kibble!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan gets a modified BARF diet and Lucky gets hard core PMR. :nod:

Every dog we own from day one will be a PMR pup....without a doubt.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> Lucky gets hard core PMR. :nod:


Hard core, huh? I picture little ol' Lucky wearing a spiked collar and wrist cuffs eating a goat head. "You wanna piece of me???":rockon::boxing: Hehehe! She's so cute!!

Ania also gets hard core PMR. But less hard core than Lucky because spiked collars look funny with her long fur.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan was put on PMR out of necessity.
Shelby and Bonzi were later switched to PMR cuz it just makes sense!!
:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Richelle - LOL! You got me laughing!

Yup....my little old Lucky girl is a scrapper. She may be little, but she's tough. She takes all that PMR and shows it who's boss. :boxing:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Lucky gets hard core PMR. :nod:


I love it!


Hard core PMR.....


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

PMR and the dogs are loving it:dance: .


----------



## Akita (Mar 31, 2011)

Acana Grasslands


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

PMR.....is there anything else?  

And I'm with Sara on this one....every dog of ours from here on out will be PMR!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what to call what I feed. hwell: I feed raw but because of Chelsy's jaw malformation, I grind our meat ( bones and all). We have a massive grinder and the whole chickens get chunked in there and come out just right for her to eat. It's easier to just grind all the dogs chicken then to separate out and freeze Chelsy's meals. Plus, my husband can feed all the dogs when I am out of town by just scooping out the right amount per dog. 

The boneless meats and organs I just cut up just small enough for her to choke down instead of grinding it. They get liver (and other organs), eggs, canned salmon and sardines (easier for me to store then frozen fish), boneless beef, boneless pork, and when I run short of meat (I have a tiny freezer), I chunk in some canned 95 or 100% meat canned dog food and mix it with the ground chicken to make it last until I get to the store (Evangers, Evo, etc). If I cook a turkey for us, they get all the meat I can scrounge off the bones that we don't eat plus any leftover meat we have from our dinners that we don't eat (so that meat is cooked but they love it!)

The big boys get RMB like beef ribs to gnaw on. Both of them actually will chew up the whole bone on those. So maybe I feed PMR but without the actual 'Prey" part of it :becky:


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

PMR and the dogs are loving everyday of it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I think your choices are flawed. I feed (by your definition) "home made raw".
> 
> PMR Or PreyModelRaw is how I would describe it though.
> 
> ...


i did pause when i saw the choice....but....it's all in fun....oh, did i mention that i, too, feed PMR? : )


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> i did pause when i saw the choice....but....it's all in fun....oh, did i mention that i, too, feed PMR? : )


So....wait a minute. You guys feed PMR? Me too!!! :humble:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> I don't know what to call what I feed. hwell: I feed raw but because of Chelsy's jaw malformation, I grind our meat ( bones and all). We have a massive grinder and the whole chickens get chunked in there and come out just right for her to eat. It's easier to just grind all the dogs chicken then to separate out and freeze Chelsy's meals. Plus, my husband can feed all the dogs when I am out of town by just scooping out the right amount per dog.
> 
> The boneless meats and organs I just cut up just small enough for her to choke down instead of grinding it. They get liver (and other organs), eggs, canned salmon and sardines (easier for me to store then frozen fish), boneless beef, boneless pork, and when I run short of meat (I have a tiny freezer), I chunk in some canned 95 or 100% meat canned dog food and mix it with the ground chicken to make it last until I get to the store (Evangers, Evo, etc). If I cook a turkey for us, they get all the meat I can scrounge off the bones that we don't eat plus any leftover meat we have from our dinners that we don't eat (so that meat is cooked but they love it!)
> 
> The big boys get RMB like beef ribs to gnaw on. Both of them actually will chew up the whole bone on those. So maybe I feed PMR but without the actual 'Prey" part of it :becky:


I would still consider what and how you feed to be PMR style, because you don't add in supplements, dairy, fruits and veggies. And if Chelsea didnt have a malformed jaw you wouldn't have to grind things either, you'd feed her whole raw meaty bones, meat and organs :thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I look at the poll thus far and really... if every raw feeder never posted in the kibble section again....how slow would it be? How long would people have to wait for questions to be answered? 
Did I mention I feed pmr? Because I sure do!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:hungryMR!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i feed pmr:bounce:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

PMR, BARF, etc. are all types of homemade raw. I'm not sure why this is a flawed choice? No need to get your panties in a twist about the label of the diet you feed!! :smile: There is a big difference between a "homemade" raw diet, pre-made raw diet and a kibble diet. I think these are perfectly valid choices and I'm not sure why some people get worked up if they are grouped with a different "label". 

The differences between PMR and BARF are so _minor_ in the *big* picture. When someone asks what I feed, I say a "homemade raw diet"


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't feed raw, but I've been lurking around a lot; I'm so jealous! Currently, I don't have the time to weigh and package meals, etc., so I feed 95% meat cans (meat, vegetable gum thickeners, and vitamins/minerals). That's the closest I can get to all meat without buying commercial raw (it would cost around $5-$10 to feed my dog daily ).


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> I don't feed raw, but I've been lurking around a lot; I'm so jealous! Currently, I don't have the time to weigh and package meals, etc., so I feed 95% meat cans (meat, vegetable gum thickeners, and vitamins/minerals). That's the closest I can get to all meat without buying commercial raw (it would cost around $5-$10 to feed my dog daily ).


I don't weigh, measure, or package anything really. Since I feed ground raw, I just scoop some into their bowls every morning, just like I was feeding canned and give them the same amount as I would canned food. About once a week (usually Sunday when I have more time) I give them eggs, liver (it comes frozen in individual little packages already), and fish (canned fish like sardines or salmon), and when I find pork or beef on clearance they get that tossed in anytime during the week. I started by just adding the meat to their 95% canned food and Chelsy still gets that some mornings. I don't keep real careful track of what they've eaten or anything. I figure it all evens out eventually. 

Heck, I never measured and weighed what I fed my 'real' children and they turned out okay!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> No need to get your panties in a twist about the label of the diet you feed!! :smile:


No panties getting twisted here. There's enough of a difference though IMHO that they shouldn't be classed together... :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> Heck, I never measured and weighed what I fed my 'real' children and they turned out okay!!


you mean, these AREN'T our real children? : )


----------

